# Best Hog Hair Brushes for Wheel Cleaning



## bogbloke (Apr 10, 2008)

Hey Guys

My Valet Pro brushes are starting to get old, any recommendations on which is the best hog hair brush to get at the moment?


----------



## aslettd (Nov 29, 2016)

http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/index.php?_a=viewProd&productId=1533
I've just ordered this one, had auto finesse set but they are cracking after a few months, I needed something that could sit in my wheel bucket while I used the rest of my wheel essentials


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

bogbloke said:


> Hey Guys
> 
> My Valet Pro brushes are starting to get old, any recommendations on which is the best hog hair brush to get at the moment?


the Valet pro brushes are pretty good - why not stick with them :thumb:


----------



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

WHIZZER said:


> the Valet pro brushes are pretty good - why not stick with them :thumb:


^^ this, cracking brushes, prefer them over my hoag hair brushes if I'm being honest.


----------



## nicks16v (Jan 7, 2009)

Agree, have the af ones and prefer my valet pro ones, dare i say it but find the af ones are harsher in comparison.


----------



## bigalc (Aug 7, 2014)

http://www.in2detailing.co.uk/3x-soft-detailing-brushes-25mm-30mm-40mm.html

Quite liked these from imran @ in2detailing.co.uk


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

bigalc said:


> http://www.in2detailing.co.uk/3x-soft-detailing-brushes-25mm-30mm-40mm.html
> 
> Quite liked these from imran @ in2detailing.co.uk


That's a good shout - they _look_ very similar to the much more expensive Swissvax Detail and Wheel brushes. :thumb:

Alan W


----------



## In2detailing (Feb 23, 2016)

bigalc said:


> http://www.in2detailing.co.uk/3x-soft-detailing-brushes-25mm-30mm-40mm.html
> 
> Quite liked these from imran @ in2detailing.co.uk


Thanks for the mention.
One of our most popular accessories to both trade and retail.
We have had a lot of positive feedback on these brushes.

Imran

:driver:


----------



## Midlife (Sep 6, 2016)

Hi, i recently back in the summer brought a set of the Auto Finesse hog hair brushes and they are holding up fine for wheel duties. I have been looking at the Wo Wo dedicated wheel wash mitt to supplement using them.
However after looking at the link above my Auto finesse brushes appear high in price in comparison.......


----------



## Gus82 (Feb 9, 2010)

I'd give cleanyourcars own branded set a go, I bought them a few weeks back and really impressed. 4 different sizes for different tasks and each is labelled, well made and comfortable to grip


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

I have had my AF hog's hair brushes for a long time now and they haven't lost any bristles, cracked or split, still going great guns.


----------



## OvEr_KiLL (Mar 2, 2015)

Soul boy 68 said:


> I have had my AF hog's hair brushes for a long time now and they haven't lost any bristles, cracked or split, still going great guns.
> 
> View attachment 49228


thanx for that mate. i have just ordered the interior one


----------



## neilmcl (Mar 26, 2010)

Alan W said:


> That's a good shout - they _look_ very similar to the much more expensive Swissvax Detail and Wheel brushes. :thumb:
> 
> Alan W


Wooden handles again though, I'd be worried how long they'd last if left in wash buckets during cleaning. These are my go to set of detailing brushes:

http://www.envyvaleting.co.uk/products-info.asp?id=151


----------



## dave-g (Nov 14, 2009)

Soul boy 68 said:


> I have had my AF hog's hair brushes for a long time now and they haven't lost any bristles, cracked or split, still going great guns.
> 
> View attachment 49228


I jinxed myself, 3rd use in on one of them and the shroud broke :wall: 
Not that it overly matters, but my envy brushes lasted 2 years without a mark :lol:

Still really rate the af ones, and have used one of them a lot! :thumb:


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

dave-g said:


> I jinxed myself, 3rd use in on one of them and the shroud broke :wall:
> Not that it overly matters, but my envy brushes lasted 2 years without a mark :lol:
> 
> Still really rate the af ones, and have used one of them a lot! :thumb:


I have given your brush the kiss of death :lol:


----------



## neilmcl (Mar 26, 2010)

Chemical Guys do a large wheel cleaning brush that might be OK - The Goat

Video -


----------

